# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Псковичи, где вы отзовитесь?!

## baranessa

Дорогие друзья, всем привет!
Я тоже не увидела своего региона и подумал: "Почему бы и нет?
Псковская область и близ лежащие присоединяйтесь,
давайте общаться :Smile3:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Ириночка, какая ты молодец, что создала эту тему!!!  :Tender: А то за державу обидно! Точнее - за скобарей, такой славный народ! (Ой, как нескромно,но что есть, то есть! )
Ирочка, ничего, что я сразу на "ты»? :Blush2: 
Ведь мы почти ровесницы.

Очень здорово, что ты открыла эту тему как раз накануне 1110-летияПскова (празднование состоится 21-24 июля 2013)! 

[IMG]http://*********su/5335758.jpg[/IMG] 

 Псковщина- это и есть наш Солнечный Скобаристан, как любовно называют его сами псковичи.

Сама я проживаю в п. Струги Красные Псковской области.Посёлок находится практически в лесном массиве, у нас много озёр. 
 Разные фото наших озёр и достопримечательностей у меня выставлены на личной страничке в Фейсбуке: https://www.facebook.com/svetlana.an...8880236&type=3 
Заходите, смотрите, комментируйте, буду рада!  :Aga: 

 На нашем форуме знаю только троих псковичей. Очень хочется надеяться, что скобарей здесь не так уж мало, как кажется на первый взгляд... Просто они рассредоточены по разным разделам форума или притаились в подполье... 
А ну-ка вылазьте! :Taunt:  Давайте объединяться!  :br: Вместе мы сила! :Oj: Помните реплику из советского кинофильма «Мы из Кронштадта»: «Мы пскопские, мыпскопские!..» Мы прорвёмся!

----------


## ya-more

Pада nознакмиться с земляками! Я тоже = из  славного , дpевнего, и неnокоpного  гpада Пскова, там pодилась, выpосла, там  мои pодители, там моя Pодина.  И, хоть уже 25 лет живу в Москве, считаю себя Псковитянкой.

----------


## Al-yak

Привет, я из Дедович. Буду рад пообщаться!

----------


## baranessa

> «Мы пскопские, мы пскопские!..» Мы прорвёмся!


Света, именно эту фразу я сразу и услышала от Татьяны Курочки, нашей землячки. :Yes4: 
"Мы прорвемся!" 
Очень рада знакомству, а то, что сразу на "ты" так это ж здорово!
Смотрю фотографии твои и не устаю удивляться..... Боже, я не мало
попутешествовала (и надеюсь еще много чего посмотреть), видела совсем разные страны, но снова и снова глядя на наши места...
Это нечто!!!
Ну что земляки, предлагайте темы обсуждений, давайте будем друзьями, коллегами, но ни в коем случае не конкурентами :Nono: 
Пишите, знакомтесь, всех ждем в гости :Ok:

----------


## baranessa

Друзья и снова здравствуйте!
Что то тишина на нашей темке....
Земляки, помогайте, надо на корпоратив прикольные номинации.
Коллектив -  потребительское общество, РАЙПО короче..
Ну и хотелось бы как то людей обозвать интересненько ))))
Типа лучший кто то там...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> давайте будем друзьями, коллегами, но ни в коем случае не конкурентами


Ириночка, друзьями - однозначно будем!  :br:  Насчёт "конкурентов" можешь даже и не переживать, тут на форуме другая политика. Конкурентов нет. Каждый тебе друг, соратник и товарищ, при условии, что и ты также к людям относишься.  :Yes4:   Это во-первых. 

Во-вторых, нужно хотя бы в одной сфере и на одной территории работать, чтобы как-то конкурировать. А у нас же на форуме не только Ведущие. :Meeting:  Тут под одной инкутовской крышей собрались люди совершенно разных творческих профессий. Например, я - бывший музрук, сейчас - администратор соц.сети Фейсбук. Ведущей никогда не работала и не собираюсь работать.
Марина (ya-more) - тоже музыкальный руководитель. Поэтому, селяви! Дорогу тебе точно не перейдём!  :Ok: 




> Земляки, помогайте, надо на корпоратив прикольные номинации.
> Коллектив - потребительское общество, РАЙПО короче..


Ириша, тут вряд ли тебе кто поможет. Это нужно спрашивать тех, кто на корпоративах работает и в теме. Попробуй на доску написать просьбу: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137828
Или попроси там послать тебя в нужном направлении, где такой материал можно найти. В любом случае, удачи!  :Victory:

----------


## татьяна 73

Всем землякам  привет! Я тоже  пскобская .Светик, какая ты умница  ,объединяешь ,славишь,помогаешь.У меня дочка в этом году  поступает в институт  ,пора в дорогу .До встречи .

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Всем землякам привет!


О, приветик, Танечка, давно не виделись!  :Tender: 




> Светик, какая ты умница ,объединяешь ,славишь,помогаешь.


Да прям! На этот раз не я, а Ириночка-*Шагал* отличилась и создала эту чудесную темку! Надеюсь, тема будет активно пополняться нашими земляками?! Но на добром слове, Танюш, спасибо!  :Oj: 

Чё-то наша Курочка затаилась и молчит... :Blink:  Вот уж на кого не похоже! Скорее всего, занята очень.

А я сейчас перебираю в уме, с кем из форумчан встречалась в реале? С Танюшей-Курочкой встречалась, с Маришей-*ya-more*, с тобой - *татьяна 73*, и ещё с Таней-*vlada 05*. Получается, с четырьмя! Уверена, что это не предел.  :Derisive: 




> У меня дочка в этом году поступает в институт


Здорово!!! Удачи и счастливого поступления туда, куда она захочет!  :Ok: 

А у меня наоборот, Таня только что закончила Псковский универ, физико-математический факультет. На прошлой неделе было вручение диплома и выпускной. Теперь активно работу ищет, хочет во Пскове остаться. Я её понимаю и поддерживаю. У нас работать негде, сама без работы - на бирже стою. Селяви по-пскопски!  :Meeting:

----------


## baranessa

Света, Танечка, девочки, всем привет!
Как приятно когда заходишь и слышишь, что мы есть, есть, есть на форуме!
По поводу Танечки Курочки....открою тайну... ОНА  ПРОСТО  УЛЕТАЛА  В ОТПУСК!
Мы уже вчера с ней списывались, она только вернулась. Так что может и забежит к нам наша прославленная Танюша.
Девочки ( и мальчики тоже) пишите будет минутка, поболтаем.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Сегодня хочу напомнить о великом подвиге псковских десантников 6 роты, которые геройски погибли 1.03.2000 года (ровно 14 лет назад), при отражении попытки боевиков прорваться на равнинную часть Чечни из Аргунского ущелья... Из 90 бойцов, не отступивших перед боевиками в Чечне, 84 погибли. Несмотря на значительный перевес боевиков (90 наших против двух тысяч боевиков!!!), ребята не сдали высоту 776 и сражались до последнего. 


Выставляю одну общую фотографию героев. А чтобы увидеть их ближе и прочитать имена, можно пройти по ссылке: 
http://mikle1.livejournal.com/641690.html

Здесь 5-минутный краткий рассказ о подвиге 6 роты псковских десантников. 
Пожалуйста! Не пожалейте всего 5 минут своего времени на просмотр этого видео: 




Призидент РФ В.В.Путин, когда приезжал к нам во Псков, очень хорошо охарактеризовал произошедшее: "Они совершили настоящий подвиг, сражались с врагами так же бесстрашно, как делали это их деды в борьбе с нацизмом, и ценой своей жизни доказали святую преемственность поколений, — пусть кто-то после этого скажет, что у нашей молодежи нет патриотизма. Бойцы 6-й роты показали всему миру, что Россию победить невозможно, что в критический момент ее отважные сыны будут стоять насмерть за свою Родину", — заявил Путин на концерте, посвященном памяти погибших десантников.
По словам президента, десантники приняли бой в тот день, когда "очень многое решалось в судьбе России и ее народа".
"Международный терроризм развязал против нас жестокую преступную войну", — сказал Путин, отметив, что целью этой войны было расчленение России, - "Герои 6-й роты не сделали ни одного шага назад, доказали верность своей присяге и боевому братству".

В 2006 году был создан художественный фильм «Грозовые ворота» (4 серии). Фильм очень мощный! Рекомендую посмотреть (бесплатно онлайн):
http://voenhronika.ru/news/grozovye_...2013-05-14-160

Пусть их подвиг будут помнить многие поколения. 
Это наши земляки... Одного из них - Владимира Ислентьева - я знала лично...

----------


## ya-more

> Пусть их подвиг будут помнить многие поколения. 
> Это наши земляки... Одного из них - Владимира Ислентьева - я знала лично


Цаствие Небесное pебятам и Вечная им nамять! 

[IMG]http://*********net/4778990m.jpg[/IMG]

Светланка, сnасибо, что сама nомнишь и нам наnомнила!

----------


## Курица

> Чё-то наша Курочка затаилась и молчит... Вот уж на кого не похоже! Скорее всего, занята очень.


Не поверите, девушки-я не видела ЭТОЙ темки!!! :Meeting: 
И только благодаря Светиному посту сегодняшнему, на неё наткнулась! :Aga: 



> хочу напомнить о великом подвиге псковских десантников 6 роты, которые геройски погибли 1.03.2000 года (ровно 14 лет назад), при отражении попытки боевиков прорваться на равнинную часть Чечни из Аргунского ущелья... Из 90 бойцов, не отступивших перед боевиками в Чечне, 84 погибли.


ВЕЧНАЯ память и Вечный покой!

Непременно здесь отпишусь-найду время! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## ***Маруся***

Здравствуйте, землячки! Я тоже не знала об этой теме, но очень рада, что она есть. 



> Это наши земляки...


Вечная им память... Среди них и парень из нашего Пушкиногорского района - Храбров Алексей. В связи с днем памяти по погибшим десантникам у нас Масленицу праздновали вчера, а сегодня траурный митинг на могиле А.Храброва.

----------


## СветланаВеселова

...приветствую вас, коллеги-землячки!))
надеюсь на  понимание и дружескую поддержку!!!))))

----------


## Александра Лимпопо

Доброго времени суток! ) Присоединяюсь к землякам )

----------

